# Cheese dip



## devildog89 (Jan 3, 2017)

Growing up Dad used to make a simple cheese dip that I couldnt get enough of. A few years ago I finally got the recipe from him. Now this year I used smoked cheddar and WOW. 

24oz regular cream cheese

1lb cheddar(I used medium, smoked with cherry wood)

fresh garlic about 1 whole clove, adjust to your taste

and beer for thinning, he used a dark beer most of the time, I used Sam Adams this time.

  This goes great with chips, crackers or even veggies. Didn't think to take any pics, but thought some may enjoy this simple snack recipe so I had to share.

Careful on the garlic, wife threathens to kick me out of bed if I have too much.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2017)

Sounds like a great dip!

Thanks for sharing it!

Al


----------



## devildog89 (Jan 3, 2017)

Glad to.  It doesn't hurt to have that extra beer either.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds really good,,,, May have to try this for a playoff game or two!! 

DS


----------



## drewed (Jan 10, 2017)

sounds a lot like the beer dip I make, but has less cream cheese, frozen corn, and green onion - if I can find them.  I also tend to use a lager beer, or an ale, but that is because I don't like dark beers.


----------

